# high royds may 2008



## MD (May 5, 2008)

myself goldie87,kezza and stella paid a visit to high royds.
it was my first time there and these are some of my photos.





































and last one was the shot i really wanted






its a massive site and one of the hardest to get into as everywhere we got in the other end was bricked up!!


----------



## Kezza (May 5, 2008)

Was a good day. Shame bout the bricks!!!! And weather! Found some wards not visited before! And found some greusome history on the old adolescent ward for the 12-16 year olds! 

Thanks to Goldie for driviing! And the scary moment off the M1!!!!! lol 

Had a scary moment in the adolescent building! I thought a hand was waving at the side of me in pitch black, turned round to see who was messing around but no one was there! Then read this!!!!!

http://highroydspauperlunaticasylum.fotopic.net/c1435771.html

Scared hell out of me!!!!!


----------



## MD (May 5, 2008)

Kezza said:


> Was a good day. Shame bout the bricks!!!! And weather! Found some wards not visited before! And found some greusome history on the old adolescent ward for the 12-16 year olds!
> 
> Thanks to Goldie for driviing! And the scary moment off the M1!!!!! lol
> 
> ...



just read that!!
i didnt like it in there one bit.
i remember the hand moment too. after that i wanted out


----------



## stellauk (May 5, 2008)

yes was a good day of exploring...not thanking goldie for driving as he almost killed us all. also thanks for mattdonuts strengh lol

heres some of my pics.

Room in pharmicists.





Hypo needles box





Morgue.





Body Fridges





Old ward





Ward room.





There was a couple of these cabinets some had stuff in










Medical coubard 





empty drips





Blood





aslso we did find some lethal injection tubes...FULL it was pure potassium.


----------



## Goldie87 (May 5, 2008)

My third visit to High Royds and very different to the first two, lots of damage and some random people walking around. 






























And the adolescent unit, hated it in here, really bad atmosphere


----------



## Bax__ (May 5, 2008)

What's down the hole in the last picture?


----------



## stellauk (May 5, 2008)

Bax__ said:


> What's down the hole in the last picture?



i dont really know i dont even remember seeing it.

yeah the adolecent place was scary there was four of us and none of us wanted to go to the first floor we seen the ground one and got the hell out of there lol


----------



## Goldie87 (May 5, 2008)

Bax__ said:


> What's down the hole in the last picture?



just ducts for pipes etc


----------



## drypulse (May 5, 2008)

thats some good exploring guys. it's good to see some new pics of the place. is that adolescant building the seperate one near the admin building? sort of by the main drive?


----------



## stellauk (May 5, 2008)

The red bit is the adolecant building and the blue bit is the main entrance hope this helps.


----------



## Goldie87 (May 5, 2008)

Cheers, the adolescent unit is at the back of the site. If you stand on the road with your back to the morgue you can see it standing a short distance away


----------



## missfish (May 5, 2008)

Don't remember ever seein pics of that room with the couch in, and also those nice medical cupboards. Good finds!


----------



## stellauk (May 5, 2008)

im still un-clear or what that was. i think it was used to hold medical supplies.


----------



## MD (May 5, 2008)

missfish said:


> Don't remember ever seein pics of that room with the couch in, and also those nice medical cupboards. Good finds!



it was the pharmacy.

and in goldies picture down the hole it was the sewers!


----------



## sqwasher (May 5, 2008)

Boy that sofa doesn't get any better over time!!!  There's new bits opening all the time here but old one's closing up too! The only bit i've been unable to get to is the main tower but i'll keep looking! Always good to see pics from here!


----------



## Mr Sam (May 5, 2008)

propper gutted  theres was me slaving away mixing concrete all morning


----------



## drypulse (May 5, 2008)

thanks for the map [email protected], i know where you are now


----------



## Kezza (May 6, 2008)

mattdonut said:


> just read that!!
> i didnt like it in there one bit.
> i remember the hand moment too. after that i wanted out




That hand thing though really freaked me!!!! I was like, erm,,,,,,, theres no one behind me yet somethings just come at the side of me!!!!! SHITEEEEEE!!!!!! I never felt soooo scared in my life but that was one freaky place compared to the rest! I wouldnt recomend going in there after that story and what happened! 

Oh and goldie and Matt, look at my pics on myspace. The one of that board in that unit has stripes but none other pic has!!!! And that was same room i saw that hand thing!!!! There was something there!!!!


----------



## stellauk (May 6, 2008)

next time we go we should take the most haunted team or we should try a luigi board or a sayonce...wouldnt that be fun


----------



## melvinbmx (May 7, 2008)

Nice photos, so so so gutted i didnt get in here the other day, Lost drove about 1000 miles and we only got in two places


----------



## greenwych (May 15, 2008)

*more info*

#18 
greenwych 
Regular Member


Join Date: May 2008
Posts: 3 history 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

For futher accounts, including my life as a student nurse there 1962-5 see http://groups.msn.com/Blackdaisies-h...pitalrevisited

barbara


----------



## Pegasus2 (Jun 28, 2008)

Sorry to bring this thread back from last month, but that blood looks rather fresh. Can anyone elighten me? The youngest it can be is 5 years or there abouts yet looks like it was extracted yesterday.


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 29, 2008)

Pegasus2 said:


> Sorry to bring this thread back from last month, but that blood looks rather fresh. Can anyone elighten me? The youngest it can be is 5 years or there abouts yet looks like it was extracted yesterday.



Its a fake blood capsule used on the fimset of bodies filmed in the denton clifton wards..


----------



## Bryag (Jun 29, 2008)

stellauk said:


> ... we should try a luigi board......:



So what does that do then, make ice-cream and pasta?


----------



## silverstealth (Jun 29, 2008)

Bryag said:


> So what does that do then, make ice-cream and pasta?



Nice one...


----------



## Whitts85 (Sep 3, 2008)

Amazing pics, only just come across DP and really wanting to get to High Royds with the_grid before its completely gone, may take a spare pair or boxers instead of batteries after reading about the hand though!


----------



## silverstealth (Sep 3, 2008)

Whitts85 said:


> Amazing pics, only just come across DP and really wanting to get to High Royds with the_grid before its completely gone, may take a spare pair or boxers instead of batteries after reading about the hand though!



The adolescent unit is very atmospheric coupled with the stench of raw sewage its not for the feint hearted, I am getting lots of stories regarding abuse in the cellar there over the years.

The rest of the site is pretty much in a state of lock down given that the lead thief is still robbing it blind at any opportunity.


----------

